

The first ever dedicated smart watch keyboard - touchone
http://www.touchone.net/

======
aaronbrethorst
I really like how they're stealing^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H repurposing the 2008 Obama
for America logo for their company. Although, to be fair, their logo does have
one less red stripe across the bottom.

Compare:

Obama:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Obama_logo](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Obama_logo)

TouchOne:
[http://www.touchone.net/Public/Home/default/images/logo.png](http://www.touchone.net/Public/Home/default/images/logo.png)

------
prawn
Logo very reminiscent of Obama's campaign brand. Doesn't really seem in
keeping with the product, style-wise.

~~~
notsony
I noticed that too. Could lose 50% of the US market right there!

------
smilekzs
I might be asking the obvious: isn't this just T9?

~~~
touchone
The design is influenced from the T9 keyboard but is not just another T9
keyboard

~~~
aaronbrethorst
You'll have to forgive me if I express some skepticism, seeing how you could
just as easily say "The logo is influenced from the Obama logo but is not just
another Obama logo," which sounds utterly ludicrous.

And lest you say 'but these are totally different,' I'm pretty sure that, just
as the Obama for America campaign logo is a ®, the T9 keyboard is patented.

------
bobajeff
I really like the idea of a circular keyboard for a smart watch. And yes
Qwerty makes little sense on such devices since the only reason for it is all
those people who trained to touch type learned qwerty which they can't do on
anything but a normal sized physical keyboard.

Still while using the same "button" for three characters might have some
advantages using a autocorrect system I'd like to see a rotary phone dial like
interface where you can reliably enter one character at a time and without
heavy reliance on autocorrect.

------
rak
It'd be nice to see an 8pen implementation on watches. It was a nifty take on
a keyboard interface that didn't get much traction:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99vsUF4NuLk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99vsUF4NuLk)

